# Little Crawfish Lost her pinchers



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

So I was gandering at my two female crawfish, when i notices the littlest one (about one inch long) was missing her two big front pinchers. This has me worried a little bit, as I've only seen them eat when picking stuff up with their big claws. 

Will she just grow new ones during several molts, or will she have starved to death by then?

Before:
http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/702/img0934bt4.jpg


After:
http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/566/img0947yf1.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2007)

they will grow back. she won't starve. they grow back reletivly quickly.


----------



## Mitten (Jul 4, 2007)

Great, thanks!


----------

